# Parrotheads Herf at MOTM



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay; I know there a few of you out there, Parrotheads that. So, I am wondering if any of you are attending MOTM this year and if you would be interested in meeting up for a Herf. Last year we had one with some folks off of another (non-cigar) message board that was attended by a nice crowd. This year it is scheduled again. It will be held Thursday Nov. 2 around noon on the Patio outside the Registration room. This year since I doon't have all the responsibilities I have had in the past I can hang out a little longer.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I know Greg would love to go to this!!!! He is the ClubStogie #1 Parrothead!!!!!

Back at ya Bro :bx !!!!!

Ron


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I know Greg would love to go to this!!!! He is the ClubStogie #1 Parrothead!!!!!
> 
> Back at ya Bro :bx !!!!!
> 
> Ron


Yeah, NCRM would love this!!










CBF:w


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I know Greg would love to go to this!!!! He is the ClubStogie #1 Parrothead!!!!!
> 
> Ron





> Yeah, NCRM would love this!!


:fu the both of yens! :bx :SM 

:ms NCRM


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I am a parrothead...there, I have said it. I love Jimmy! Too bad I live so far away. What is MOTM?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> What is MOTM?


MOTM = Meeting of the Minds, the Annual Parrot Head Club Convention. Since 1998 it has been held in Key West Florida. The convention is only open to members of Parrot Heads In Paradise chartered Parrot Head Clubs. It is basically a four day tailgate party.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I am a parrothead...there, I have said it. I love Jimmy! Too bad I live so far away. What is MOTM?


:tpd:

Me too! In fact I went to his millenium new year's eve show, which was one of the coolest experiences of my life. :al :w


----------

